# Anyone planning any time away?



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 29, 2020)

Don’t go into specifics, obviously, but I was just wondering if any forum members were planning to take advantage of the lifting of restrictions and beginning to think about taking a break away, or whether people were still feeling that caution was a better option and were staying at home over the rest of the Summer?


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2020)

We haven’t booked anywhere during July and August, for the same reason we never do in normal years, we avoid school holidays.
I have booked a cottage for a week in September in Suffolk, though, on flexible booking terms. We go there every year, and all we want to do is long walks, away from other people, so no change there! If we can have some meals that I don’t have to cook, that’s a bonus, so if the local pubs are open, good, if they're doing takeaways, which they are at present, that’s fine too.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 29, 2020)

No.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jun 29, 2020)

We had something booked for end of July that we are rescheduling for end of August in the hope of feeling a little less like guinea pigs straight after they re-open. It is all quite outdoorsy and self contained too so easier to distance. Drive-able distance as well, I don't think I would be up for the confines of a plane/train.


----------



## Gruers (Jun 29, 2020)

We were thinking of the Canaries in January but our annual travel insurance due inJuly has a Covid/SARS exclusion so we are put off going anywhere 
I’m not sure we will travel abroad without insurance cover in place although Turkey provides some State promoted cover but a maximum of €7000


----------



## HenryBennett (Jun 29, 2020)

We’re itching to get away and hope sometime before the end of the year to go to Madeira.


----------



## zuludog (Jun 29, 2020)

We are by no means free from The Pestilence yet

I had planned on going to various museums and events like steam gatherings and air shows, but of course they've all been closed and cancelled
Even if things start to re - open I'll still be very reluctant to go to anything till well towards the end of this year, and probably not till next

The pubs will be open soon, but having seen TV reports on the palaver needed to get a pint, and the subsequent clinical atmosphere to drink it in, I don't think I'll bother


----------



## grovesy (Jun 29, 2020)

zuludog said:


> We are by no means free from The Pestilence yet
> 
> I had planned on going to various museums and events like steam gatherings and air shows, but of course they've all been closed and cancelled
> Even if things start to re - open I'll still be very reluctant to go to anything till well towards the end of this year, and probably not till next
> ...


I saw on my Facebook feed yesterday discussion between a Pub and customers they are limiting the time to 2 hours per visit.
I also saw this morning again on Facebook a local cafe/restaurant are taking your contact details and keeping for 21 days. They were only requiring 1 person in a group to do this, normally I have meals out with folks I don't have phone numbers or addresses for everyone present.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2020)

Daughter is due back to work (chef in a pub!) on Saturday - person booking table's name and contact details.  Should Covid appear, the one who books will be contacted to provide everyone in their group's contact details.  You will always get a table since unless you've pre-booked it, they won't let you in!  There is a limit on no. of people they can reserve a table for.  Can't speak for other establishments but theirs will not do a table for 6.  Public NOT allowed to go up to the bar.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2020)

Looks like we can go (caravan etc, with own sanitary/hygiene facilities only) rallying from 1st Aug s/to whatever occurs during July, so may have a go at that in Aug.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 29, 2020)

We still have a holiday booked for the start of September.
It is already paid for and we are insured for Covid as it was booked in 2019 before all this started.  We wait to see what will happen.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 29, 2020)

Like @Robin we never go away July or August. I thought about booking the Arran cottage we were supposed to go to in April, for September,  but all booked up, earliest we can get is mid October but I’m not sure I want to go as late as that, much shorter days and possibly a rough ferry ride! We definitely won’t be going abroad this year. Going to hang on I think and see how things go. It’s our Ruby Wedding anniversary end of next month and for a micro second we thought of staying in a posh Lake District hotel for the weekend, then we said “ nah!” The Lakes in July isn’t my favourite place even without a pandemic and the thought of mixing with strangers in a closed environment  fills me with horror at the moment. We’ll open a bottle of bubbly and have a nice home cooked meal instead.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 29, 2020)

I have the opportunity to go away in July staying at a premier inn. It doesn't really feel safe to me but I am struggling with all sorts of issues and dont know what I will decide.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nothing is certain at present.  We would not have booked a holiday for September now, but as it is already in place we have decided to wait and see.  If we still can’t travel then we will happily move it on to 2021, as we have with our June holiday already.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 29, 2020)

I suppose I am lucky enough to have picked out a house where I would be happy enough to stay all the time, and we have done since the early 1980s. Since then it has got rather warmer, so I bought fans. 
We can just see the Purbecks and the harbour from the back window upstairs, so we are not affected when people invade the beach but can go down there when we feel like it. There is a fairly main road at the end of our cul de sac, so shopping and busses are easily accessible, there are some small parks not too far away, the surgery and dentist are in walking distance along a level road.
I do go off to folk music related events, but almost all of them are within daily driving distance. The New Forest is in easy reach if I fancy an outing. 
I would have liked a bigger garden, but the choice of this house meant we paid off the mortgage about ten years early. With our situation here, and the good weather there is really very little reason to travel anywhere except to see family.


----------



## Podgypig (Jun 29, 2020)

Vulnerable In-laws intending visiting us in their motor home so they are self contained and have only their own germs to contend with. Husband suggested pub meal but I nixed this so we will have socially distanced takeaway instead.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 29, 2020)

Gruers said:


> We were thinking of the Canaries in January but our annual travel insurance due inJuly has a Covid/SARS exclusion so we are put off going anywhere
> I’m not sure we will travel abroad without insurance cover in place although Turkey provides some State promoted cover but a maximum of €7000





Flutterby said:


> I have the opportunity to go away in July staying at a premier inn. It doesn't really feel safe to me but I am struggling with all sorts of issues and dont know what I will decide.







HenryBennett said:


> We’re itching to get away and hope sometime before the end of the year to go to Madeira.



Go to Leicester, cheap as chips, mushy peas optional, Bournmouth is up for it, crap happens.
Welcome to England just don`t bring it down here.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 29, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> Go to Leicester, cheap as chips, mushy peas optional, Bournmouth is up for it, crap happens.
> Welcome to England just don`t bring it down here.



What is your point Karnak? I don't understand what you are saying in response to my post .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 29, 2020)

Flutterby said:


> What is your point Karnak? I don't understand what you are saying in response to my post .



I think it’s intended as a jokey reference to the current perils of UK travel - excessive crowds on Bournemouth beach, the possible continuing of restrictions in Leicester because of raised infection rates, and the quarantine requirements for those flying in?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 29, 2020)

We were not planning to go away (last year‘s summer holiday was quite difficult for us all at times) but having just been through this extended period of restricted movement, I have a slight longing for a beach. Nothing like being told you can’t do something, to make you want it all the more!

My SiL is going away to the coast in August, so we may pop over and join them (at a suitable distance, outside) for a day trip.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think it’s intended as a jokey reference to the current perils of UK travel - excessive crowds on Bournemouth beach, the possible continuing of restrictions in Leicester because of raised infection rates, and the quarantine requirements for those flying in?



Thank you. I don't think I can face going after fretting all afternoon.  It feels too much risk and I probably would live off shop bought sandwiches as I don't fancy eating out.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 29, 2020)

Hubby’s going to Spain, to tackle the jungle that will no doubt have grown around (and in?!) our house.   I really don’t fancy going abroad this summer so I’m staying put.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 29, 2020)

Flutterby said:


> Thank you. I don't think I can face going after fretting all afternoon.  It feels too much risk and I probably would live off shop bought sandwiches as I don't fancy eating out.



It’s completely understandable. Perhaps you would be a bit  
more tempted if it was a cosy cottage or something, and perhaps if it was more self-contained with a garden it might be a nice change of scene? But it doesn’t sound like the right trip for you at the moment.

You have to make the right decision for you.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s completely understandable. Perhaps you would be a bit
> more tempted if it was a cosy cottage or something, and perhaps if it was more self-contained with a garden it might be a nice change of scene? But it doesn’t sound like the right trip for you at the moment.
> 
> You have to make the right decision for you.



Thank you Mike, yes that would be a better option.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 2, 2020)

We had considered a couple of weeks on the Isle of Mull with the family and meeting some old mates, but Scotland is still off limits. I honestly haven’t the strength to get me and my wheelchair on to a flight, and a cruise has become sailing in a Petre dish. If it’s not Norovirus, Rotavirus, or Lostthewilltolive virus, it’s coronavirus and becoming a statistic. Not for me, thanks.


----------



## Sally W (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m very lucky that I know folk who rent out a cottage in N Yorkshire that has been empty all year. It’s very tired & needs refurb but simply being able to get away in a relatively safe environment after months of being indoors is so welcome. ( Not quite New York to visit my US pal but I do feel extremely lucky to get away)


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 27, 2020)

After the Great Dorset steam fair was postponed we were just gonna spend some time at home. But after my nephew popped by the other Saturday we've decided to go up to Norfolk for a few days. We found a nice looking caravan site in Haddiscoe and will tow the caravan up there. It's right near where my nephew lives and only 30 minutes away from Great Yarmouth. So we're looking forward to a few days away at the end of August.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 27, 2020)

Have a lovely time @Stitch147


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2020)

We’re in East Yorkshire at the moment in a cottage in a very remote village. We’ve brought all our own food, breakfasts, lunch and tea. We are planning on getting take away fish and chips one day, we’re not ready for restaurants yet. I do feel bad that we won’t be injecting much into the economy, except car park fees, RSPB reserve entrance, chippy and petrol station. Better than nothing though.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 28, 2020)

Might look at pootling around somewhere on a boat in September. 
All other plans are off but may have the chance to respond to the fast changing nature of the pandemic and lockdowns and get a few days in Ireland maybe or even further afield. If Israel slacken their quarantine rules it’d be lovely to get over there and see family.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 28, 2020)

Off to Herriot country next week then Merseyside come Sept, looking forward to both, possible trip on Seattle line later.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 28, 2020)

Did not have plans to go abroad this year but North Wales and Lake District in September hopefully the pubs and restaurants will be all fully open.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 28, 2020)

We came back on Saturday from 2 weeks in 'Scarbados' self-catering. Didn't know until the last minute whether or not we would be able to go but as restrictions were eased we decided it would be manageable.

We were able to meet with a few friends at the proper distance. We also ate out a few times and that was fine too.

It was great to have a change of scenery after being "a prisoner" at home for so long.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 28, 2020)

We’re going for a few nights to Co Fermanagh, Lough Erne etc. We’ve a favourite hotel in Fivemiletown, a charming family run business.

If you ask anyone where the town is fives miles from their standard answer is “Five Irish miles”.  

Co Fermanagh is beautifully green, but that’s because it rains so much!


----------



## atoll (Jul 28, 2020)

A round trip to the Helford river,Mousehole and Sicilly islands are on the horizon once we have given the bottom a lick of antifouling


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2020)

Blimey - couple of you splitting your hols between UK and abroad, None the wiser to America and Atoll to islands off the toe of Italy.

@atoll - does that stop the boat getting diarrhoea?

  (I do know LOL)


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 28, 2020)

We are approaching the date when a final decision is made on our forthcoming trip that is booked to Sweden.  Booked in Nov2019 so still insured.  It is still on the list for only essential travel, so we are expecting it to be cancelled.  

I think I will be quite relieved as I have no great desire to travel at present  and would certainly not book a trip now, apart to self catering in UK.  No flying and as self contained as we want to be.  We will see.  Our travel agent is keen for us to move the trip to 2021 but we have no idea what will be happening then with regard Covid or post Brexit.

There is plenty to discover in UK so not worried as we are happy with this climate and there is plenty of the SW coastal path we still have to do, and then there is Yorkshire, the Lakes, Wales, ....


----------



## atoll (Jul 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Blimey - couple of you splitting your hols between UK and abroad, None the wiser to America and Atoll to islands off the toe of Italy.
> 
> @atoll - does that stop the boat getting diarrhoea?
> 
> (I do know LOL)



isles of scilly
damm that dislexia again!
those lobsters are not going to catch themselves..........


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2020)

Im a bit of a spelin pednat sory.


----------



## atoll (Jul 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Im a bit of a spelin pednat sory.


it does make a difference    ,like the old lady who flew to Grenada thinking she was going to see the Alhambra in Granada!


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 28, 2020)

You must have heard of the chap who was a dyslexic, insomniac, agnostic?
He’d lie awake at night wondering if there is a dog.


----------



## scousebird (Jul 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Looks like we can go (caravan etc, with own sanitary/hygiene facilities only) rallying from 1st Aug s/to whatever occurs during July, so may have a go at that in Aug.  Haven't decided yet.


We are going to a temporary holiday site this weekend.

Been away a couple of times in our motorhome, completely self contained and hoping to go to France in September but whether we'll be allowed is yet to be seen.


----------



## atoll (Jul 28, 2020)

HenryBennett said:


> You must have heard of the chap who was a dyslexic, insomniac, agnostic?
> He’d lie awake at night wondering if there is a dog.


no ,but i learned you should never take a laxative and a sleeping tablet at the same time if you are an insomniac.........


----------



## Ian Brown (Jul 28, 2020)

Yup, weve got 3 weeks in Scotland coming up lockdowns permitting.


----------



## Emma1978 (Jul 30, 2020)

We have 5 days booked in Lyme Regis. We chose to return there as we knew we could have a lovely week without having to use the car once we got there. Unfortunately it’s bound to be busy as it’s small and much loved. Hoping to access some local info on where nearby is likely to be quieter to visit with two kids


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 30, 2020)

Out long awaited holiday to Tenerife was cancelled the day before at the end of March. So we booked a premier inn at Matlock in the Peak District For a few days instead  and had a fantastic break walking and enjoying the remoteness. It was just before lockdown and  things were definitely quiet 
And we’re going to Buxton in the peaks in August again just for a few days.
Like so many others I’ve worked through lockdown and really looking forward to anither mini break. Hoping to see waterfalls and not too many people. 
 We’re so lucky living in Norfolk but it’s good to see other places too. The bit I hate though  is taking our cat to the cattery. She’s used to sleeping on my pillow at night and I feel so guilty! 
But she will get spoilt on our return!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 1, 2020)

Ian Brown said:


> Yup, weve got 3 weeks in Scotland coming up lockdowns permitting.


I would very carefully check whether you will be able to do that. Different country, different rules. The government has already asked that nobody who lives in or has passed through areas of England where coronavirus is still active should go to Scotland.

There are slightly relaxed rules - social distancing is still the norm, but in restaurants you won’t be able to eat without providing your contact details. That’s just one example of differences. There are no rules on distance travelled within Scotland, and I don’t know if ferries to the islands are operating normally. As I said, you’ll have to carefully check all the rules.

The aim in Scotland is to eliminate the virus completely, and the people are on board with that. In that effort, it may well be that at the time you travel, non essential journeys into Scotland could be banned.


----------



## Gappy (Aug 1, 2020)

I had a couple of nights away in Devon recently. A lot of places were shut but I wandered around and I did get to an otter park. To me distance is the biggest defence, if I saw a crowded pub I walked on to somewhere else. This common sense is your best defence as the track and trace is flawed. Of the 3 pubs I went into (or more accurately sat outside) none gave me their details so if I fell ill, just like any other customer,  I can't tell them so others remain uninformed. That being said, it was so nice to get away and staying in this country I supported the economy and felt safer as I know the risks and advice here.


----------

